# Rescued 1911 Build



## Combat Weapon System (Jun 28, 2018)

I ran across this 2003 Springfield frame awhile back in a scrap box at another shop. The Frame had a pretty rough life from the looks of it. It had a ton of scratches and dings in the metal. The dustcover was bent and it had three holes drilled in it for a bolt on rail. The rear tangs had been ground down to nothing. I built up the rear tangs by silver soldering metal plates onto it and blending it in. The holes I made a steel plug and silver soldered them into place. The slide is a Caspian that I flat topped by hand. I stippled the front strap, Mainspring Housing and recoil plug the borders I cut by hand. I used a Kart Match barrel and cut it flush with the bushing and recessed crowned it. The rest of the parts are EGW, Cylinder & Slide, Ed Brown,Wilson Combat. Finished in deep flat black KG Gunkote 2400. A set of Rosewood Grips that I have had in a box for 20yrs. Its a really nice shooter with a 3.5# trigger pull. It was a side project that I plan to sell to fund the next one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice save!


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

Nice


----------



## OlHippy (Dec 19, 2018)

Nice work Sir !!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I love to take mechanical items that others have cast off and giving them new life. Apparently you share the passion. Excellent finished product!

GW


----------

